# Jarvis Walker Royale Gold RG2-2500



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

After watching Breambo land his 14kg jewie on a Kmart special yesterday, I was driven to compete with a nasty 2500 series eggbeater for 15lb mono.

Like Breambo, I opted for a sub $50 bream reel as my preferred snapper (and jew) on softs combo. Today, $37.50 bought a magnificent Jarvis Walker Royale Gold RG2-2500 with 5 ball bearings.

When I tested the drag, the brand new reel was lucky to pull 1kg and jerked like a dog on heat. After a quick drag upgrade using teflon grease, graphite powder and split chrome leather, this reel now pulls 6kg of silky smooth drag straight off the spool.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dan , i think i better send you up a box of my ebay specials to get them running like swiss watchs , nothing wrong with some of the cheaper reels , especially when were using them on apprentice submarines , and a dive is only weeks away :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Dunno Baz, the cheap and nasties certainly have thier own unique style and feel. Even though I don't quite know where the $$$ go in a premium 2500 like a Certate or Stella, I reckon the cheapies can probably compete on at least the first 3 or 4 fish.

After that, I wouldn't be surprised if the nasty reels just pack up and die.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I sure agree with that Dan , i have had a few of those where the handle just refuses to turn any more and is permanenantly stuck , and then a white flag pops out the side of the reel , and you hear a low chuckling laugh coming from the reels innards :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Im upgrading to a handline, less things to fail. 
Nice reel by the way, the rod I used on the jew was a Royale Gold. I wonder what they call them in France?


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Im upgrading to a handline


Actually that's not a bad idea Bretto ;-) . We could easily put a handline out with 14 metres of 60lb mono on a bungee cord.

While we're fighting a snapper on the rod and reel, the fish on the handline could wear itself out dragging the yak.

Also makes casting easier because the 2nd rod is gone.  I'm gonna try it next time I fish your turf.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

You breambo would do any thing as fancy as beefing up the drag??....The sand and rust in the drag gives him all the stopping power he needs. :shock: ....and to get the full breambo rig you'll have to dig up some 20 year old nylon.....actually I think he's using wiper sniper cord. ;-) 

Only having a dig Breambo....your a legend mate.  ......wish I could catch a decent fish lately, I would even be happy to catch a mushy kingfish....in fact I would be very happy with a mushy kingy. 

The problem with using graphite on a drag that isnt water poof is that once a bit of water gets in it will be as stick as hell. You maybe better off using felt or fibre washers with s/steel washers in between and just grease....maybe :?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Breambo said:


> the rod I used on the jew was a Royale Gold. I wonder what they call them in France?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: "Whopper with Cheese", perhaps?
My little $49 Shimano Slade fought the first half dozen snapper with ease, the drag sounded sweet even. Then things went clunk and its in the retired draw now, too shagged for flathead even.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

paulo said:


> things went clunk and its in the retired draw now, too shagged for flathead even.


Yeah Paulo, the sound says it all. First the handle jams a bit, you give it some curry... "CLUNK", then the handle turns again.

Today I tested out the "Whopper with cheese", no worries, it cast like a dream.


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Did you try the handline? Even with 60 if you get towed under a chop it may not break if you are on an underwater plane.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Did you try the handline? Even with 60 if you get towed under a chop it may not break if you are on an underwater plane.


Yeah tried it, the bungee system and line clip worked great. Because the mono runs along the side of the yak, you got to be positioned in a straight forward line on the drift. I had a dive knife strapped to my leg but am sure 60lb will break quicker than 150lb. Heaps easier to cast without that 2nd rod in the holder. Landed 3 x whiting and a yakka on the handline before using it deep with a livey. No touches on the handline with the yakka out.


----------

